# Indonesian Spouse sponsered visa Info



## mjoh0323

Hi Everybody, I'm an English expat living and working in Indonesia, I am married to an Indonesian lady and want to stay in Indonesia indefinetly, but not working. I have previously worked under a KITAS visa sponsered by my the company I work for, but unfortunately at the end of the year I finish my work contract and the KITAS visa goes away. I wandered if anybody knows about the spouse sposer visa, as I have heard this may be a option. Or if anybody has a similar situation and is married to an Indonesian and wants to stay long term in the country. Appreciate any help or advice with this matter......
Martin


----------



## Shaald

Hello my name is Shawna and I am new to this forum. I am currently dating an Indonesian and will be meeting for the first time in about a year. I will be visiting Indonesia and have some concerns and many questions. I will eventually be moving there and marrying him. I have my passport but I have never applied for a visa. It will be a social visa as I will be visiting him. If anyone could please help me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## exbrit69

mjoh0323 said:


> Hi Everybody, I'm an English expat living and working in Indonesia, I am married to an Indonesian lady and want to stay in Indonesia indefinetly, but not working. I have previously worked under a KITAS visa sponsered by my the company I work for, but unfortunately at the end of the year I finish my work contract and the KITAS visa goes away. I wandered if anybody knows about the spouse sposer visa, as I have heard this may be a option. Or if anybody has a similar situation and is married to an Indonesian and wants to stay long term in the country. Appreciate any help or advice with this matter......
> Martin


Wotcha Mate. What's a Limey doing marrying an Indonesian then? Should be a law. On the other hand, I have been happily married to one for the past 8 years. She and I know everything about the KITAS. The paperwork is a pain but you need to do it yourself to avoid getting ripped off. The cost is 700,000 Rupiah a year plus the expense of a lot of running around. The government has just signed a new law whereby any foreign man married to an Indonesian can get a 5 year residency. Don't think it's quite operational yet as I am going to go for it. Get in touch if you want more info


----------



## pakcharles

*New 5 year spouse visa*



exbrit69 said:


> Wotcha Mate. What's a Limey doing marrying an Indonesian then? Should be a law. On the other hand, I have been happily married to one for the past 8 years. She and I know everything about the KITAS. The paperwork is a pain but you need to do it yourself to avoid getting ripped off. The cost is 700,000 Rupiah a year plus the expense of a lot of running around. The government has just signed a new law whereby any foreign man married to an Indonesian can get a 5 year residency. Don't think it's quite operational yet as I am going to go for it. Get in touch if you want more info


Hi,

Do you have any more info on the new visa.

Thanks

Pak Charles


----------



## exbrit69

ITAP/KITAP - Permanent Stay Permit/Card

ITAP = Izin Tinggal Tetap (Permanent Stay Permit). This is the immigration status/permit by itself. It is evident by the stamp that the immigration office stamps into your passport.

KITAP = Kartu Izin Tinggal Terbatas (Permanent Stay Permit Card). This is the blue card that immigration will give you after the ITAP has been granted.

KITAP are for foreign investors, CEOs or to workers in fields that require a specific skill. However, others, who don't fall under these categories, can also obtain a KITAP as well, with persistence and knowing the regulations. Special provisions are also available for foreign nationals to get an ITAP if they are married to an Indonesian.

Official cost for a KITAP application - Rp 3,000,000, Extension Rp 2,000,000 (6/2011)
Who can apply for a KITAP?

Indonesian Law is, in fact, quite clear. But as in many cases in Indonesia, this is more a problem of getting the right text of law with all of its amendments to clearly understand who can apply for to a KITAP. Once you get the right context, everything becomes very clear and the only remaining difficulty is to explain the law to the ones who are supposed to know it: the Immigration officials, who in many cases seemingly ignore the law. Once you get past the lower echelons, things are much smoother, because at the higher levels (i.e., KanWil or DitJen), they know the law regarding KITAP issuance.

Concerning KITAP, here are the two main sources that you need to keep in mind:

1. Pasal 49, Peraturan Pemerintah nomor 32 tahun 1994 corrected by its second amendment as stated in the Peraturan Pemerintah nomor 38 tahun 2005:

(1) Izin Tinggal Terbatas dapat dialihkan statusnya menjadi Izin Tinggal Tetap.
(2) Pengalihan status sebagaimana dimaksud pada ayat (1) dapat diberikan atas dasar permintaan orang asing yang bersangkutan, dengan syarat telah berada di wilayah Negara Republik Indonesia sekurang-kurangnya 2 (dua) tahun berturut-turut sejak tanggal diberikannya Izin Tinggal Terbatas.

Basically, it means that (1) an ITAS can be transformed in an ITAP and that (2) this transformation of status can be given after a demand of the foreigner with the condition that he/she has already stayed a minimum of two full successive years in Indonesia since the date that his/her ITAS has been issued.

2. Pasal 72, Keputusan Menteri Kehakiman nomor M.02-IZ.01.10 tahun 1995 corrected by its second amendment as stated in the Peraturan Menteri Hukum dan Hak Asasi Manusia nomor M.01-IZ.01.10 tahun 2007:

(1) Izin Tinggal Terbatas dapat dialihstatuskan menjadi Izin Tinggal Tetap, kecuali Izin Tinggal Terbatas Kemudahan Khusus Keimigrasian;
(2) Alih status Izin Tinggal Terbatas menjadi Izin Tinggal Tetap sebagaimana dimaksud dalam ayat (1) dapat diberikan kepada orang asing dalam rangka:

a. menanamkan modal;
b. bekerja sebagai tenaga ahli langka;
c. bekerja sebagai pimpinan tertinggi perusahaan;
d. melaksanakan tugas sebagai rohaniwan;
e. menggabungkan diri dengan suami atau istri warga negara Indonesia;
f. menggabungkan diri dengan orang tua bagi anak sah pemegang paspor asing dari seorang warga negara Indonesia;
g. menggabungkan diri dengan suami atau istri pemegang Izin Tinggal Tetap;
h. menggabungkan diri dengan orang tua pemegang Izin Tinggal Tetap bagi anak yang berumur di bawah 18 (delapan belas) tahun dan belum kawin;
i. memperoleh kembali kewarganegaraan Republik Indonesia berdasarkan Undang-Undang Nomor 12 Tahun 2006 tentang Kewarganegaraan Republik Indonesia; atau
j. wisatawan lanjut usia mancanegara.

(3) Alih status Izin Tinggal Terbatas menjadi Izin Tinggal Tetap harus memperhatikan aspek kemanfaatan orang asing tersebut bagi pembangunan nasional dan aspek kemanusiaan.

This is the article of law which lists the category of KITAS holder that could be entitled to be issued a KITAP. They are:

a. investors
b. rare foreign experts
c. top foreign manager of a company
d. foreign churchmen with religious duties
e. foreign spouse joining an Indonesian husband or wife more info
f. legitimate child who holds a foreign passport joining an Indonesian parent
g. foreign spouse of a foreigner holding a KITAP
h. legitimate unmarried foreign child (under 18 years old) joining a foreign father/mother who is a KITAP holder.
i. Former Indonesian willing to regain Indonesian citizenship as per Citizenship law number 12/2006
j. Retired foreigner

However, belonging to one of the above categories may not be enough. If you read point (3), it says that the change of status (from ITAS to ITAP) must consider the benefits that this foreigner brings to the nation in terms of national development and must consider the human aspects. This is for the very least highly subjective, and apart for the one belonging to the category e.), f.), g.), h.) and i.) it may well remain a demand without automatic approbation.

If your change of status is accepted, you will receive a KITAP which allows you to remain in indonesia for five years - which may be worth all the paperwork hassles.


----------



## tribeone

Thanks to Atlantis (from another forum) for this updated info kitas is so much easier to obtain.
THIS POST HAS BEEN UPDATED IN APRIL 2009 AND JUNE 2010

Since the publication of the new citizenship law a foreigner can be sponsored for residency by his indonesian wife. However the various regulations related to it seem not very well known by the Imigrasi around the country. It’s only in February 2007 that the ministerial decision no M.01-IZ.01.10 formally included foreign husbands joining their indonesian wives as being eligible for a KITAS.

Though one could pick up a VITAS (sponsor istri) from a KBRI abroad, having previously obtained the agreement of the DitJen Imigrasi in JKT, I believe that the procedure described below is somewhat easier. It allows you plenty of time (you first enter on a SosBud, which can be extended up to 6 months) to convert it to an ITAS. Having almost 6 months to do so, it leaves almost no chance to the Imigrasi to try to extort bribes from you... It also offers the advantage of not having to exit Indonesia to get it.

Here is the way to do it:

1. The foreign husband get a Visa Kunjungan SosBud abroad, and get an Izin Kunjungan delivered for a first leg of 60 days at the port of entrance.
2. The foreigner goes to his local KanIm (no mandatory waiting period of 4 months), along with his indonesian wife to apply for the conversion of his izin kunjungan in an ITAS. (Pasal 47 & Pasal 48* PP nomor 32 thn 1994)
3. The sponsor "buys" the needed forms (IDR 10K to IDR 25K) and fills a written demand. A "Riwayat Hidup" of the foreigner, a bank statement showing that the couple has enough funds to live 1 full year in Indonesia should be joined.
4. On top of the above, the sponsor should submit:
- Akte Perwakinan asli (kristen, Hindhu, Buddhist) or Buku Nikah asli (islam) or Surat Tanda Bukti Lapor Perkawinan asli (overseas wed)
- Wife's KTP.
- Husband's Passport.
5. Usually, 2 extra sets of photocopies are requested for each documents. 
6. Imigrasi will then issue a document to be brought to the Kantor Wilayah. It is a letter which says that after reviewing all the documents, he has no opposition for the conversion of the immigration status. Allow a couple of days to get the letter signed by the KaKanIm. 
7. After reviewing all your documents the Kepala Bidang Keimigrasian of the Kantor Wilayah will issue a letter stating his positive opinion about the change of status of the foreign husband. This letter, along with a set of all the documents, should be brought or sent to Bpk Direktur Izin Tinggal dan Status kemigrasian in the DitJen Imigrasi situated in Jln Rasuna Said Kav 8-9 in Jakarta. Allow 1 day for the KanWil to sort out the document. There is no fee for the letter, but anything like IDR 10K to IDR 50K should help the lady to type faster.
If you live far from Jakarta, you can send by any services such as Tiki the letter from the KanWil to the DitJen. It works well, and I never had any trouble doing so before.
8. Upon reception of the letter of the KanWil, after reviewing all the documents the Kasubdit Alih Status Keimigrasian (Bapak Soepriatna Anwar, SH, MH), on behalf of the Direktur Izin Tinggal dan Status kemigrasian (Bpk Agastya Hari Marsono, Bc.Im.) should issue a Keputusan Direktur jenderal Imigrasi nomor: (the number/reference of the Keputusan) tentang Alih status Izin Kunjungan menjadi Izin tinggal terbatas atas nama: (Name of the foreigner) stating that a new status can be granted to the foreigner.
Allow a week to 10 days for this keputusan to be ready from the time you delivered all the documents to the DitJen. Monitor it on the phone at (021) 5224658 ext 2521. Don't hesitate to phone 15 times a day, you need luck to have someone answering...
9. You, or any relative (holding a "Surat Kuasa Khusus" from you), should pick the Keputusan DitJen directly from the Sub-Direktorat Alih Status Keimigrasian. Chances are that you meet with Pak "R.S", a "friend of mine"... Last time we met, he was happy to kick me out of his office... But he is not a bad chap.
10. In fact, the DitJen will issue 3 copies, 1 for you, 1 for the KanIm, 1 for the KanWil). You need to bring it back victoriously to the KanWil which will give you a letter autorising the KanIm to start to process a KITAS. 
11. At that point, the foreign husband will have to submit a few pics and get fingerprinted (fee: IDR 15K).
12. Then comes the time to pay the fee for the KITAS: IDR 700K for a 1 year KITAS if your passport has a minimum of 18 months remaining validity or IDR 350K for a 6 months KITAS if your passport has a 12 months remaining validity.
13. If your KanIm is "online" with the DitJen, a small problem may occur. After delivering the Keputusan DirJen, Jakarta often "forget" to finalise the procedure and to enter the "OK" in the system... which means that your KanIm can not process your payment!!! First time in your life that Imigrasi will refuse your money... enjoy the moment, it generally doesn't happen often! It happened to me recently. If it happens, no worries, just telephone to the number given at point 8 (or fax : 021- 52962095... this one is the fax of the SubDit Alih status)
14. The Kantor Imigrasi will then stamp an ITAS in the foreign passport and a KITAS (Kartu Izin Tinggal terbatas) will be issued.
15. 2/3 days after or so, a POA Book will be remitted (no fees for it). 
16. At that point, it is advisable to ask for an "Izin Masuk Kembali" to be stamped in the husband passport. Without it, the KITAS holder "looses" his KITAS if he goes out of Indonesia. Better then to have it if you don't want to do it all over again. 
See in the archives of this channel for the official fees attached to the Izin masuk Kembali.
17. You still need to process a SKLD (Surat Keterengan Lapor Diri) which is a trendy little plastic card with the husband's pic. There is now, as per June 2010, a legal fee for it: IDR 100.000. You have to go to your main Police Resort to get it sorted. You will also have to get a STM (Surat Tanda Melapor - no fee) stating your address. The person who gives shelter to the foreigner should be the one reporting and signing it.
18. The foreigner has to go to his Kantor Lurah to get a Surat keterengan domisili stating his formal address in Indonesia and he should bring this letter to his Catatan Sipil to get a SKTT (Surat Keterangan Tempat Tinggal), a SKPPS (surat keterengan pendaftaran penduduk sementara) and a SKDLN (Surat Keterengan Datang dari Luar Negeri). A foreigner staying on a KITAS MUST register at the Capil for the above documents. It will help smothen a KITAP procedure later. In fact, chances are that the CaPil compil the three documents and issue a nice greenish card attesting your residency and registration as a temporary resident for the length of the KITAS. Fees for it are defined by Peraturan Daerah and varies depending on each kota/kabupaten. It shouldn't cost more than IDR 150K.
Be careful you have 14 days to do so after the date of issuance of the KITAS (Pasal 20, undang undang 23 tahun 2006 tentang Administrasi Kependudukan) to register. Failure to do so in time would expose you to a fine of a maximum of IDR 2.000K (Pasal 89, undang undang 23 tahun 2006 tentang Administrasi Kependudukan).
19. Your next move will be to go to the Departemen Pajak to get a NPWP, the husband's personal tax number... 

* amended article in 2005. It reduces to nil the "waiting period" of 4 months previously mandatory before initiating the procedure.

Note the following:

- A KITAS as described above, sponsored by an Indonesian wife, doesn't allow any kind of work.
- You will have to renew the KITAS (without the SosBud Part) at least 1 month before its terminaison. Annual renewal also apply for SKLD, SKTT, STM and SKPPS.
- Any change in your residency or civil status must be reported to the Kantor Imigrasi, the Police and the Catatan Sipil during the validity of your KITAS.
- Only legally married (ie. recognised by Indonesian law) wife/husband are authorised to follow the above described procedure.
- If one day the KITAS holder decides to terminate voluntarily his KITAS and to exit Indonesia (eg. relocation in a foreign country), he needs to first apply for an Exit Permit Only at the Kantor Imigrasi of his residence and report to the Catatan Sipil. He also needs to give back his SKLD to the relevant section of the POLDA/MABES POLRI. Failure to do so would put him in trouble if one day he decides to come back to Indonesia. 
- Providing that all the requested documents are submitted by the sponsor in the correct timing, providing that you don't use the "services" of a friend/calo and that you submit yourself all the documents in the relevant administration (KanIm, KanWil, DitJen) you should not have troubles. 
- Please, don't let corrupted Pejabat abuse you. Don't pay anything more than the legal fees. You will regret it bitterly and enter in a spirale that you can in no way control. If you start to pay bribes, you void your right to complain if the things turn wrong. Don't forget that. 
- If you need a copy of any of the laws mentionned in this post, feel free to ask me. For any questions, I way prefer answering to posts rather than PM. Posts provide infos to the whole community, PMs don't.
- The total procedure should last around 1 to 2 months roughly. Note that you have 30 days "only" to get the KITAS issued after the issuance of the Keputusan DirJen.
- Don't forget to extend your izin kunjungan, if needed, during the procedure!
- Last but not least, if you decide to reproduce part of or totally the above post in another forum/website, thanks to add a link to this forum.


----------



## tribeone

tribeone said:


> Thanks to Atlantis (from another forum) for this updated info kitas is so much easier to obtain.
> THIS POST HAS BEEN UPDATED IN APRIL 2009 AND JUNE 2010
> 
> Since the publication of the new citizenship law a foreigner can be sponsored for residency by his indonesian wife. However the various regulations related to it seem not very well known by the Imigrasi around the country. It’s only in February 2007 that the ministerial decision no M.01-IZ.01.10 formally included foreign husbands joining their indonesian wives as being eligible for a KITAS.
> 
> Though one could pick up a VITAS (sponsor istri) from a KBRI abroad, having previously obtained the agreement of the DitJen Imigrasi in JKT, I believe that the procedure described below is somewhat easier. It allows you plenty of time (you first enter on a SosBud, which can be extended up to 6 months) to convert it to an ITAS. Having almost 6 months to do so, it leaves almost no chance to the Imigrasi to try to extort bribes from you... It also offers the advantage of not having to exit Indonesia to get it.
> 
> Here is the way to do it:
> 
> 1. The foreign husband get a Visa Kunjungan SosBud abroad, and get an Izin Kunjungan delivered for a first leg of 60 days at the port of entrance.
> 2. The foreigner goes to his local KanIm (no mandatory waiting period of 4 months), along with his indonesian wife to apply for the conversion of his izin kunjungan in an ITAS. (Pasal 47 & Pasal 48* PP nomor 32 thn 1994)
> 3. The sponsor "buys" the needed forms (IDR 10K to IDR 25K) and fills a written demand. A "Riwayat Hidup" of the foreigner, a bank statement showing that the couple has enough funds to live 1 full year in Indonesia should be joined.
> 4. On top of the above, the sponsor should submit:
> - Akte Perwakinan asli (kristen, Hindhu, Buddhist) or Buku Nikah asli (islam) or Surat Tanda Bukti Lapor Perkawinan asli (overseas wed)
> - Wife's KTP.
> - Husband's Passport.
> 5. Usually, 2 extra sets of photocopies are requested for each documents.
> 6. Imigrasi will then issue a document to be brought to the Kantor Wilayah. It is a letter which says that after reviewing all the documents, he has no opposition for the conversion of the immigration status. Allow a couple of days to get the letter signed by the KaKanIm.
> 7. After reviewing all your documents the Kepala Bidang Keimigrasian of the Kantor Wilayah will issue a letter stating his positive opinion about the change of status of the foreign husband. This letter, along with a set of all the documents, should be brought or sent to Bpk Direktur Izin Tinggal dan Status kemigrasian in the DitJen Imigrasi situated in Jln Rasuna Said Kav 8-9 in Jakarta. Allow 1 day for the KanWil to sort out the document. There is no fee for the letter, but anything like IDR 10K to IDR 50K should help the lady to type faster.
> If you live far from Jakarta, you can send by any services such as Tiki the letter from the KanWil to the DitJen. It works well, and I never had any trouble doing so before.
> 8. Upon reception of the letter of the KanWil, after reviewing all the documents the Kasubdit Alih Status Keimigrasian (Bapak Soepriatna Anwar, SH, MH), on behalf of the Direktur Izin Tinggal dan Status kemigrasian (Bpk Agastya Hari Marsono, Bc.Im.) should issue a Keputusan Direktur jenderal Imigrasi nomor: (the number/reference of the Keputusan) tentang Alih status Izin Kunjungan menjadi Izin tinggal terbatas atas nama: (Name of the foreigner) stating that a new status can be granted to the foreigner.
> Allow a week to 10 days for this keputusan to be ready from the time you delivered all the documents to the DitJen. Monitor it on the phone at (021) 5224658 ext 2521. Don't hesitate to phone 15 times a day, you need luck to have someone answering...
> 9. You, or any relative (holding a "Surat Kuasa Khusus" from you), should pick the Keputusan DitJen directly from the Sub-Direktorat Alih Status Keimigrasian. Chances are that you meet with Pak "R.S", a "friend of mine"... Last time we met, he was happy to kick me out of his office... But he is not a bad chap.
> 10. In fact, the DitJen will issue 3 copies, 1 for you, 1 for the KanIm, 1 for the KanWil). You need to bring it back victoriously to the KanWil which will give you a letter autorising the KanIm to start to process a KITAS.
> 11. At that point, the foreign husband will have to submit a few pics and get fingerprinted (fee: IDR 15K).
> 12. Then comes the time to pay the fee for the KITAS: IDR 700K for a 1 year KITAS if your passport has a minimum of 18 months remaining validity or IDR 350K for a 6 months KITAS if your passport has a 12 months remaining validity.
> 13. If your KanIm is "online" with the DitJen, a small problem may occur. After delivering the Keputusan DirJen, Jakarta often "forget" to finalise the procedure and to enter the "OK" in the system... which means that your KanIm can not process your payment!!! First time in your life that Imigrasi will refuse your money... enjoy the moment, it generally doesn't happen often! It happened to me recently. If it happens, no worries, just telephone to the number given at point 8 (or fax : 021- 52962095... this one is the fax of the SubDit Alih status)
> 14. The Kantor Imigrasi will then stamp an ITAS in the foreign passport and a KITAS (Kartu Izin Tinggal terbatas) will be issued.
> 15. 2/3 days after or so, a POA Book will be remitted (no fees for it).
> 16. At that point, it is advisable to ask for an "Izin Masuk Kembali" to be stamped in the husband passport. Without it, the KITAS holder "looses" his KITAS if he goes out of Indonesia. Better then to have it if you don't want to do it all over again.
> See in the archives of this channel for the official fees attached to the Izin masuk Kembali.
> 17. You still need to process a SKLD (Surat Keterengan Lapor Diri) which is a trendy little plastic card with the husband's pic. There is now, as per June 2010, a legal fee for it: IDR 100.000. You have to go to your main Police Resort to get it sorted. You will also have to get a STM (Surat Tanda Melapor - no fee) stating your address. The person who gives shelter to the foreigner should be the one reporting and signing it.
> 18. The foreigner has to go to his Kantor Lurah to get a Surat keterengan domisili stating his formal address in Indonesia and he should bring this letter to his Catatan Sipil to get a SKTT (Surat Keterangan Tempat Tinggal), a SKPPS (surat keterengan pendaftaran penduduk sementara) and a SKDLN (Surat Keterengan Datang dari Luar Negeri). A foreigner staying on a KITAS MUST register at the Capil for the above documents. It will help smothen a KITAP procedure later. In fact, chances are that the CaPil compil the three documents and issue a nice greenish card attesting your residency and registration as a temporary resident for the length of the KITAS. Fees for it are defined by Peraturan Daerah and varies depending on each kota/kabupaten. It shouldn't cost more than IDR 150K.
> Be careful you have 14 days to do so after the date of issuance of the KITAS (Pasal 20, undang undang 23 tahun 2006 tentang Administrasi Kependudukan) to register. Failure to do so in time would expose you to a fine of a maximum of IDR 2.000K (Pasal 89, undang undang 23 tahun 2006 tentang Administrasi Kependudukan).
> 19. Your next move will be to go to the Departemen Pajak to get a NPWP, the husband's personal tax number...
> 
> * amended article in 2005. It reduces to nil the "waiting period" of 4 months previously mandatory before initiating the procedure.
> 
> Note the following:
> 
> - A KITAS as described above, sponsored by an Indonesian wife, doesn't allow any kind of work.
> - You will have to renew the KITAS (without the SosBud Part) at least 1 month before its terminaison. Annual renewal also apply for SKLD, SKTT, STM and SKPPS.
> - Any change in your residency or civil status must be reported to the Kantor Imigrasi, the Police and the Catatan Sipil during the validity of your KITAS.
> - Only legally married (ie. recognised by Indonesian law) wife/husband are authorised to follow the above described procedure.
> - If one day the KITAS holder decides to terminate voluntarily his KITAS and to exit Indonesia (eg. relocation in a foreign country), he needs to first apply for an Exit Permit Only at the Kantor Imigrasi of his residence and report to the Catatan Sipil. He also needs to give back his SKLD to the relevant section of the POLDA/MABES POLRI. Failure to do so would put him in trouble if one day he decides to come back to Indonesia.
> - Providing that all the requested documents are submitted by the sponsor in the correct timing, providing that you don't use the "services" of a friend/calo and that you submit yourself all the documents in the relevant administration (KanIm, KanWil, DitJen) you should not have troubles.
> - Please, don't let corrupted Pejabat abuse you. Don't pay anything more than the legal fees. You will regret it bitterly and enter in a spirale that you can in no way control. If you start to pay bribes, you void your right to complain if the things turn wrong. Don't forget that.
> - If you need a copy of any of the laws mentionned in this post, feel free to ask me. For any questions, I way prefer answering to posts rather than PM. Posts provide infos to the whole community, PMs don't.
> - The total procedure should last around 1 to 2 months roughly. Note that you have 30 days "only" to get the KITAS issued after the issuance of the Keputusan DirJen.
> - Don't forget to extend your izin kunjungan, if needed, during the procedure!
> - Last but not least, if you decide to reproduce part of or totally the above post in another forum/website, thanks to add a link to this forum.


There are two ways to get a kitas. By way of vitas converted to kitas or sosbud converted to kitas. Sosbud to kitas in my opinion is easier and faster.


----------



## Shaald

The process of fingerprinting is to become an Indonesian with their government for their records? Or is to acquire background check from the country you are from?


----------



## gamzy

I have a question, can a foreigner with spouse sponsored visa applying for work? Any information about this please..


----------



## Fasijaveed

Just go and contact your embassy they will suggest you what to do and please do not visit any consultant or lawyer .


----------



## skyline

exbrit69 said:


> Wotcha Mate. What's a Limey doing marrying an Indonesian then? Should be a law. On the other hand, I have been happily married to one for the past 8 years. She and I know everything about the KITAS. The paperwork is a pain but you need to do it yourself to avoid getting ripped off. The cost is 700,000 Rupiah a year plus the expense of a lot of running around. The government has just signed a new law whereby any foreign man married to an Indonesian can get a 5 year residency. Don't think it's quite operational yet as I am going to go for it. Get in touch if you want more info


Would you let me know how is the procedure and how to get the paperwork done to work and live in Indonesia? Do I have to go to Indonesia? or can I do it while I'm at the states?


----------



## gamzy

Fasijaveed said:


> Just go and contact your embassy they will suggest you what to do and please do not visit any consultant or lawyer .


We went there and got nothing, they aren't helpful enough. Why i shouldn't visit consultant or lawyer?


----------



## gamzy

skyline said:


> Would you let me know how is the procedure and how to get the paperwork done to work and live in Indonesia? Do I have to go to Indonesia? or can I do it while I'm at the states?


If u're living in states, why u want to work in indonesia? Here u have to speak in bahasa, afaik. Unless u work in foreign company.


----------



## exbrit69

skyline said:


> Would you let me know how is the procedure and how to get the paperwork done to work and live in Indonesia? Do I have to go to Indonesia? or can I do it while I'm at the states?


Sorry, haven't been on for a long time. Let me have an email address at [email protected] and I'll send to you a copy of all the forms and info.


----------



## niki88

Very useful info.... Thanks all for sharing


----------



## frendyhoras

*Job Vacancy*



mjoh0323 said:


> Hi Everybody, I'm an English expat living and working in Indonesia, I am married to an Indonesian lady and want to stay in Indonesia indefinetly, but not working. I have previously worked under a KITAS visa sponsered by my the company I work for, but unfortunately at the end of the year I finish my work contract and the KITAS visa goes away. I wandered if anybody knows about the spouse sposer visa, as I have heard this may be a option. Or if anybody has a similar situation and is married to an Indonesian and wants to stay long term in the country. Appreciate any help or advice with this matter......
> Martin


Hi , in Indonesia has alot of job vacancy for expat , try to apply and process your KITAS by your company.


----------



## Mason2013

Hello Shawna, I just joined this forum today and hoping you are still active but how did your trip/relocation to Indo go? I'm in a similar situation.


----------

